# Echolotgeber für Norwegen



## Rhyn (18. März 2017)

Gehe nächstens nach Norwegen zum Fjordangeln. Möchte da mein mobiles Echolot mitnehmen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Geber ich für Norwegen montieren soll? Ein zweidimensionales Echolot reicht mir vollkommen.
Angle bis in Tiefen von 200 Meter.|bigeyes Die Fjorde, wo wir angeln, sind zum Teil bis 400 Meter tief! |bigeyes|bigeyes

Mein mobiles Echolot: Humminbird 798ci


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Echolotgeber für Norwegen*

Es gibt von Humminbird einen für Norwegen passenden Zweifrequ enzgeber 50/200Khz(XNT 9 DB 74 T) . Ob er allerdings mit deinem 798si  kompatibel ist, müsstest Du beim Fachhandeln erfragen. Auf der Humminbird Homepage ist dieses Gerät  nicht als kompatibel aufgeführt, das kann aber daran liegen, dass es nicht mehr aktuell im Programm gelistet ist.


----------



## Rhyn (18. März 2017)

*AW: Echolotgeber für Norwegen*

Vielen Dank! Werde mich erkundigen.


----------

